# Gusto for love.



## imcrises

Hello,
I was just talking with my Filipino friend whom i love very much. I said to her Mahal Kita but she wouldn't approve of it. Are there any other expressions in Tagalog I can say to her
for saying that I love her.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imcrises

Thanks everyone,
I guess we don't need to find any other phrase for I love you.
Words are just words, we don't require anything which cannot be the right interpretation. I have tried Mahal Kita again and it comes out that it was the perfect phrase to say what I meant, the only difference being that I wasn't patient enough.
Thanks everybody,
I think I will close this thread since no more thought is needed, just go with Mahal Kita, its already tried and tested.


----------



## royen

Tagalog Words of Love that you Might Find some Use Someday

May pagtingin ako sa iyo. - I have feelings for you.
Lagi kitang naiisip. - You're always on my mind.
Masaya ako pag kapiling kita. - I'm happy when I'm with you.
Sana lagi tayong magkasama. - I wish we're always together.
Hinding-hindi kita pababayaan. - I will never let you down.
Ikaw ang lahat sa akin. - You're my everything.
Sana ay malaman mo. - I wish you would know.
How much I love you. - Kung gaano kita kamahal.
Hindi kita malimot. - I can't forget you.
Ikaw ang bulong ng maghapon. - You are the whisper of daytime.
Ikaw ang bituin at umaga at tibok ng gabi. - You are the star and the morning and the heartbeat of the night.


----------



## imcrises

Thanks a lot royen..
this is a priceless treasure of Tagalog words.


----------

